# Playing with Google Earth



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Imported the Bama numbers from this post

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic369411-10-1.aspx

It would be hard to fish out all these! I overlayed these numbers with the numbers from the official list and they match nicely, so this list appears good.

So next time you are be-aching about someone "fishing your spot" just move a bit. There's plenty out there.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

wow. pretty cool


----------



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

Can you clue me in on how to do this. I am assumin you got these numbers from the post on Alabama public spots. I have a fishing partner that gets sick when land disappears and would like to know where we can go for Snapper next year that is in sight of land. I like using google Earth to plan my trips at home in Birmingham. Any Help would be much appreciated.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

No problem.

First you need to convert your coordinates to GPX files (common gps format) or KWL or KWZ (Google Earth) format. My machine is a Humminbird and the software uses GPX files as a default.

In Google Earth, you can do a File/Open and then drop down to GPX format.

Browse to your GPX file and select it.

THIS IS IMPORTANT: You will get a pop-up that has some check boxes. Check them all so you get markers.

If you do it right, you will see your cooridinates on the map like the example.

(BTW I got these coordinates off this forum.)

It will also graph your routes if you have any in your GPX file.

I have to tell you, this really makes trip planning a breeze. You can sit in front of the TV and plan your trip then load it onto your GPS and be RET TO GO!

Good luck.


----------



## FY05CPO (Jun 9, 2009)

I learn something new every day myself. Thanks as well.....:bowdown


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok. I have a question...

I spent an hour trying to get this to work, and I never could get google earth to open the files. 

I don't have the google earth subscription, just the free version. When I go to the gps tab on the top of the menu in Google earth, it looks like the check boxes you describe, but they are all greyed out, and it says it is only available to the google earth plus subscription.

Do you have the free version or the subscription? I can't seem to get it to open. Tried gpx, kml, and all other formats. They save fine, even show up when trying to import to Earth, but then it does nothing when you ask it to open them. Closes the window like it did it, but nothing happens on my display.

Any ideas???


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I have the free version of Google Earth.

I remember having some challenges at first, and if I recall using the GPX files is the most consistent way to get this to work.

If you like I can use gotomeeting to help you out one evening. 

I'll PM you my number if you promise not to post it on Craig's List :doh


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

> *angus_cow_doctor (8/27/2009)*Ok. I have a question...
> 
> I spent an hour trying to get this to work, and I never could get google earth to open the files.
> 
> ...


It doesn't work for Auburn fans!


----------



## POPPY (Jan 9, 2008)

yes... I fished the reef - third one to the left& two down. thanks that is something = a lot of reefs to fish. Poppy (akaJoe).... thanks for how to too....


----------

